# DTG printing on glass



## skram251 (Mar 19, 2014)

I would like to try some DTG printing with my Anajet MP10 on glass. Does anyone know of a coating/primer to use other than anajets? I do not see theirs online anymore (or know exactly what it is) Looking for a clear primer if possible. Thanks in advance


----------



## teddy bear (Sep 12, 2014)

Inkaid


----------



## skram251 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------

